# Great. The yellow mucous again. Advice, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So I have been sloooowly switching the girls to Fromm's believing that Orijen is likely too rich for now. I have a bunch of the Orijen puppy so I decided to make the transition a nice long one because I did not want to create more tummy trouble and because I did not want half a bag of Orijen to go to waste.

This morning Hope had an entire stool that was nothing but the thick, yellow mucous. I gave her some boiled chicken and later (after drinking-she drinks too fast) she threw up a little of the chicken. 

How is she acting? Fine. Normal. Wild. Eating her kibble, and drinking. 

Called vet. They are open but about 14" of snow laden roads stand between us and them. Spoke to my favorite person there and she said likely the food but they have no appointments and we can come any time we wish, no appointment time needed. 

She has been checked for worms, parasites (all clean) and was even given antibiotics for good measure. 

This girl's stools have never been firm. Ruby's are like tootsie rolls in size and firmness. They can be easily picked up. Hope's are like cake frosting being squeezed out of a tube. There is shape but a soft shape and more of a pile than pieces.

My husband says that he is happy to get us there in his truck. Not certain whether to try or not since she is acting fine.

I am guessing that I have one that may always (or a least until she is no longer a puppy) have a sensitive tummy. 

Are puppies/dogs ever put on things like pepcid or other IBS type meds? 

I hate to not take her and find something wrong but right now, if I take her they are going to look at her attacking her sister and look at me like an overprotective mother. My luck she is allergic to chicken and I keep feeding it to her!!

Advice? What would you do?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried feeding some canned pumpkin? That helps 'firm' things up. Orijen can be rich and a lot of dogs have soft stools on the food. Have you given probiotics? Or digestive enzymes? Those are things that help when you get mushy stools.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Shelti can't eat chicken ,he gets the runs.Can you try a food with fish in it ?(Maybe from the vets )My cat with IBS can only eat Royal canin sensitivity control,fish and brown rice i'm sure they do one for dogs as well


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is starting to sound like she has "Bryco tummy". Bryco had the absolute worst tummy until I transitioned him to THK Embark and raw foods...now not saying that is the solution here for you, but, I understand your frustration. I tried EVERYTHING. He simply could not eat a kibble and we finally nailed it down to preservatives. As long as his life stays preservative free, he does famously, but man...introduce a preservative and the world ends, and it ain't pretty.

I am always recommending everyone has this in their cabinet: NaturVet Anti-Diarrhea Aid for Pets at PETCO it was an absolute miracle worker when I discovered it for Bryco. I put it over all his meals and it was the first time I EVER saw solid poos from the boy until I put him on THK. 

Perhaps you should give Hope's tummy a rest until this evening, and then give her a small bit of boiled chicken if you have it with some pepto bismol on it (maybe 1/2 a teaspoon). I know it's hard to let them go hungry but it really does help things get straightened out. Sometimes the small ones (Bryco was under 2 lbs until 20 weeks of age) don't have a long enough digestive tract and everything just seems to irritate it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought B was allergic to chicken for the longest time...surprise surprise though, it wasn't chicken. It was what they preserved it with... not saying chicken might not well be the culprit, just that don't immediately conclude that is the issue. It's common, but less common than you'd think


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I have put away the chicken for today. I have some Culturelle in the fridge. I wonder if I sprinkled some of one of those capsules on some pumpkin if that would hurt. Pumpkin does always seem to help her.

I gave her a nibble of the Venison Ziwipeak a few days ago and we had tummy issues then as well. Yesterday she had firmer stools than usual and I was excited. 

I'll get the pumpkin out of the freezer and see what I can read about sprinkling some Culturelle on food for dogs.

Thanks!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I can tell you that she LOVES THK and Ziwi. Not that they make things any worse for her, they did not make it better. She MUST have Bryco tummy!!

I'd feed them anything I could if it would help! Is is so interesting since we now have Ruby to compare/contrast.

I better have hubby go get that NaturVet!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just noticed that they (or one of them) picked out all the Fromm's and left the Orijen. If it is Hope that would explain her issue. Guess they will like it!!

She has had one stool today since the bad one this morning. It is normal in color but really soft. 

I am going to keep with pumpkin and Culturelle and see how she does.


----------

